# are my fish sick?



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Some of my fish are acting weird. My neon's left eye has a pink spot. He isn't acting weird though, just the pink eye. My oto has been acting weird since my other mysteriously disappeared. But only recently he started getting shy... and when he is out, he lays on the ground and clamps his fins. 
Sorry I don't know much about the water chemistry my mom still belives the pet shop
But we cleaned the tank a few days ago so I'm guessing there is not much ammonia.


----------



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to know what you mean by "cleaned".... Did you just do a partial water change (10% ish), did you change all the water, or did you pull everything out and give it a good scrub down. How long have you had this tank set up, and how often do you do water changes/ how much water? Depending on how new the tank is, and how you've "cleaned" the tank, in a 10 gal with that many fish you could have ammonia spikes happening VERY quickly. I also don't know what you mean by your mother believing the pet shop... did she take water in to have it tested? 
I work at a pet store and get questions like this a lot. Do you have products like aqua plus/ cycle? they are both types of water conditioners. aqua plus removes chlorine and neutralizes a lot of harmful minerals/metals, and cycle is a concentrated boost of good bacteria. I'd recommend doing 10% water changes (no more) once or twice a day, adding aqua plus and cycle with each water change.
Look closely at your otto's gills, do they appear pink/red? this could be from ammonia and nitrites suffocating them. clamped fins is also a sign of this.
do some research into the nitrogen cycle and doing regular water changes, and maybe invest in a test kit that looks for chlorine, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, general hardness (GH), Ph, and KH.
Also, I'm assuming your tank is heated. The fish you have require a heater. What is your temperature. If that was my tank, I'd keep them at about 79 degrees F. Don't change the temp too quickly, more than a degree or two a day.


----------



## curtkram (Jul 27, 2013)

he mentioned a fish that mysteriously disappeared too. that would almost imply a dead fish rotting, which probably isn't too good for the chemical balance. i would get those test strips to see where your ammonia and nitrite are at.


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

maybe there are someting wrong with your water ,when you clean it you'd better change all the water


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

If you have been a member since 07/2012...then you should know about this and use it.
If the fish are getting along well I might not get rid of any, but if it says the stocking level is over 85% you will find
you have far less problems if you get rid of some till it gets below 85%. The water change suggestions are very helpful
at helping to prevent problems.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The neon should be ok, as long as he has others to school with. I noticed with my otos, they clamp when they feel insecure. How much water did you change? Did you make sure to use dechlorinator?


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

50% and we did use dechlorinator


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

He has a school of 3. It disapeared a while ago... a few months.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

and thanks for the info on the neon


----------

